# MTH Pennsylvania Set from 1999 need instruction booklet



## Lintz12268 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a MTH train set back in 1999. It is a model 30-4023-1 the Pennsylvania Steam Train set with the original proto sound and I've lost the instruction booklet, can someone please help. I've already checked the MTH website and they do not have this booklet. Thanks!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of us. 

I would try their service dept. If you just need command codes they may be the same as in Protosound three. I f you feel like digging try to find another set from 1999 that has that manual. In the past we have have had a link for it here. I tried.

The links don't work.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

MTH changed its site so old links no longer work...

I found one from a 2-6-0 RTR set with Protosound, which should be the same: http://www.mthtrains.com/sites/default/files/download/instruction/30rtr16300i.pdf


----------



## Lintz12268 (Dec 8, 2010)

*thanks!!!*

That last link worked thanks everyone.


----------

